# hI



## ctsjoe (May 27, 2004)

new member, hello.
Picking up my new car next week, Counting down the days already.
R34 gtt in yellow.
My name is Joe.  
Hi to all the members of the forum.


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

Hello Joe


----------



## ctsjoe (May 27, 2004)

hi deano
have u still got your car, did u plan on getting the car in yellow as a personnal chioce?
i like the colour myself, my wife has a lower opinion for yellow, but u cant please everyone.
still if she dosent agree with that after she has had a go she might shine to the idea.
it brightens up the day :smokin:


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

I had no choice when it came to colour  

Unfortunately JUN only paint their cars yellow and has been the bane of my life so far     
People find calling me Banana Man , Captain Custard etc etc highly amusing , I personally dont see the attraction


----------



## ctsjoe (May 27, 2004)

can see the funny side, but its like i said before, yellow brightens the day.  
u only have to look to the winter months in the uk, and u will still be smiling.
whos laughing now.
my m8s dont no i have the car yet, mellow yellow would be nice but i cant see that.


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

ctsjoe said:


> .............mellow yellow would be nice but i cant see that.


Your dreaming mate , youll be the laughing stock trust me


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

i think its funny as **** goooon boy


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

captain custard now thats making me chuckle


----------



## ctsjoe (May 27, 2004)

thanxs guys, i suppose i will have to get use to it


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

ADUS said:


> i think its funny as **** goooon boy


But your just such a camp gay boy gooooooooooooooooon


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

nice one  oi u using that boost gauge of yours? u do have three and jun dont reply to e mails


----------



## ctsjoe (May 27, 2004)

camp gay   
carry on lads, were this going


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

ctsjoe said:


> camp gay
> carry on lads, were this going


Were not on about you Joe so calm down


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

When People "quote" other people and type a message underneath said quote they are talking/refering to the person they quoted


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

ADUS said:


> nice one  oi u using that boost gauge of yours? u do have three and jun dont reply to e mails


Yeah I would say the boost gauge is rather important dont you think    

Recieve an EMAIL from JUN ?????????

Listen if I cant bloody get one of them , you can **** right off if you think you can


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Perhaps we should have a yellow club  

Best colour in the world IMHO!! But I would say that!
T
R33GTR in yellow...but not 1000bhp


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

I like yellow cars and think it suits the skyline. But I'll stick with silver


----------



## ash-r34 (Aug 28, 2003)

Hi Joe and welcome,

If there is one car that "can pull off" yellow, your will be it. Enjoy


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

*hi*

MMMMMMMMMMMMm
Mellow yellow  
Only on a sky does this colour look sweet  
Welcome to the nuthouse :smokin:


----------



## sexy beast (Jul 25, 2003)

*Hello*

Welcome!
What part of essex are you in (when you're not in NY or France  )?


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Bannana man.......


----------



## ash-r34 (Aug 28, 2003)

bananas in pyjama`s...which ones B2 then?


----------



## ctsjoe (May 27, 2004)

Thanxs for all of your replies.
Understood the quotes, Nothing taken the wrong way.


----------

